# Sinus Surgery Video



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Found this video:


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Uug, I'm a periop nurse and see lotsa stuff, but that about undid me!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My vet did surgery on one of my hens. She said the bleeding concerned her because she knew it wouldn't take much to have her bleed out.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Would probably help to know where the larger veins are.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Sinus infection surgery in a peacock:
http://connerhills.com/sinus_infection_removal.html


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This picture shows where a big vein is:







No expert, but it looks like a fat vein on the right side of the incision.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are all the pictures for the bird in the last post:


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Coryza = cull.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Not all sinus infections all Coryza, mycoplasma, etc.

I'll start with mine... Last month I found a rooster with a nasty infected eye, but no other signs of respiratory infection, so I removed the pus as best as I could and set him free. Several days later the pus was back, so I did it again, but this time I was more aggressive and manged to get this out of his choanal slit:









Cause of sinus infection was the foxtail. To get it out I had to apply pressure to the area between his nostril and his eye.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Man/VeterinaryTechniques/WfowlIndTech/BirdSinus_Flushing.htm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree with Cas, not all sinus issues are an cause for concern to the flock. The girl they did the surgery on mine had a sinus infection that was not dealt with. By the time I got her surgery was her only option because the pus had become a solid mass. 

The bleeding occurred when she plucked the pus out of the sinus.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Not all sinus infections all Coryza, mycoplasma, etc.
> 
> I agree. I was referring to the video headliner in the first post.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Actually, that looked like Bumblefoot on the cheek. I wonder if it's a staph infection? After watching that I have the urge to wash my hands, Blech!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I would have liked to know what was said during surgery.I have a rooster with ear problems.He went to the vet's and received antibiotic injections for a week(I had to give them).His ears continue to drain and I have to clean them out every few days,but all of the inflammation is gone.Some of the stuff I clean out of his ears looked like the stuff that came out of that hen.It had a bad smell but that cleared up,too.I wonder how that hen is doing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be from the infection but the safest thing is to ask you vet if it's just going to take a bit of time for the drainage to stop since he/she treated him before.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

And here I thought there would be nothing more disgusting than that video I watched of eye worms being extracted.... GACK, that poor hen! Hope she healed up OK.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> And here I thought there would be nothing more disgusting than that video I watched of eye worms being extracted.... GACK, that poor hen! Hope she healed up OK.


I've seen that Youtube video and I can assure that is NOT eyeworms being extracted. It is an infection being extracted.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I know.... I said it was grosser than the video on eye worm extraction.... which is pretty special if you think about it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Eyeworms are very thin, whitish in color, no more than 1/8th inch long and are visible to the human eye. They are a roundworm. The easiest and absolute best way to get rid of them is mix a 50/50 solution of valbazen/water and liberally flush the birds eyes. Then dose the bird 1/2cc valbazen orally using a syringe without a needle. Then repeat again in 10 days and monthly thereafter to end the worms lifecycle. As long as there are roaches around, monthly worming will be required to prevent reinfection.
Birds with eyeworms scratch their eyes due to the irritation caused by the worms. Birds can literally scratch out their eyes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> And here I thought there would be nothing more disgusting than that video I watched of eye worms being extracted.... GACK, that poor hen! Hope she healed up OK.


Gack is the right word for it! I had a gack with flystrike and maggots.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh fly strike is nasty! We took on a badly matted Angora bunny once who'd been kept outside.... brought it home, groomed it up and of course the butt is usually the last part groomed.... well found some fly strike going on. Cleaned it up as best we could but some had eaten right into the poor thing's anus.... it died twelve hours later, probably of septic shock. Bad area to have fly strike.... :/


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Gack is the right word for it! I had a gack with flystrike and maggots.


Prozap Screw worm aerosol eradicates maggots from the wound very quickly if it ever happens again. This is why I am always checking vents when the weather warms up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Mike! We all look forward to your posts. Seems like you know your chickens!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, welcome Mike! I have never heard of that product before... I will keep it in mind. Hopefully there won't be a next time but if there ever is I will know what to use!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Prozap Screw worm aerosol eradicates maggots from the wound very quickly if it ever happens again. This is why I am always checking vents when the weather warms up.


Glad you're back amigo.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> Glad you're back amigo.


Thanks Seminole, Wee, and dawg. Hopefully my new computer will last awhile.


----------

